# Another Cherry Kitchen, in progress



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Finally got around to taking some pics of the my latest Cherry Kitchen. Still have crown and some extras to go.














































The extras include that corner cabinet, cover the beam with Cherry, and two open shelf corner cabinets.


----------



## Realcom (Dec 14, 2009)

Leo,

Just checked out your website............GREAT work. I don't know that I will live long enough to be that good.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

ya that looks good, i really like how the doors are flush with the front of the cabinet. how did you go about this. could they just swing all the way in if there were no stops or is there some sort of door jamb back there.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*Awesome*

Awesome job Leo. Could you give me a model number on those inset hinges? I use blums no, mostly the compact 32s. thanks alot

jraks


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

LGC KX5 TC said:


> ya that looks good, i really like how the doors are flush with the front of the cabinet. how did you go about this. could they just swing all the way in if there were no stops or is there some sort of door jamb back there.


There is a stop, but the door will only go in about 15º before the hinge binds.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

These are Grass hinges. But Blum makes the same kind. It is a half overlay (half cranked) used with a face frame adapter.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice work. 
Aren't you getting sick of Cherry?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Ya, really tiring of working with a beautiful wood that smells nice when you cut it, mills wonderfully and has such a nice grain pattern.

Just sick of it.












NOT


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful job Leo.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Hope to work up to building cabinets sometime...


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful cabinets Leo, but your choice in tops worries me. Lol.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I went the cheap way on tops.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's an awesome looking set of cabinets. I love the cherry, and DEFINITELY love the flush doors! 

How long does it take you to make a whole set of kitchen cabinets? o.0


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

That took about 4 weeks


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Leo G said:


> That took about 4 weeks




Slacker... :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Ya, I know. Shouldn't of taken me more than a weekend. But I was being picky on the countertop selection :laughing:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

:lol: 

darned colours... there are too many of them...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

OK, it is about 99% done. The last things to do are the toe kicks and the glass in the door. I used the toekick material for the background behind the crown and the glass just came in today.

Today went pretty well. Had one pc of crown we had to take down because of plain stupidity. We put it up and noticed that the right end seemed off. We pulled it down and moved the triangle block up 1/4". It was wrong to do so technically, but it made it look correct so it was the right thing to do. We also noticed that we needed to put up a cherry plywood backer so you couldn't see the wall ceiling joint. We put the crown up and stood back. BIg set of dummies. We forgot to put the backer up. Took the crown down once more and put the backer up and the crown up for the third time. The rest of the day went pretty smooth.

Here are some pics.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Is that an illusion? or does the crown not go right up to the ceiling?

Very nice kitchen, by the way...


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It does not go up to the ceiling. The ceiling is so out of whack it would really would be unsightly to do it to the ceiling.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks, for a minute there, I thought I needed another drink...

Maybe I'll have it just to be sure...


----------



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

Just trying to understand, why the gap between the crown and ceiling.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Just a thought for your crown being down from ceiling.Did you think about putting a rope lite inside the space. It kinda makes it justify the crown being low and really adds a nice accent. I have done this many times. Otherwise looks great.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If I put the crown up the the ceiling it would need to follow the ceiling. The ceiling was out so much. In some places the ceiling was 1 1/2" from the top of may cabinets (my norm) but in others is was as close as 3/4" or as far as 2". Too far to make it look proper. It would have shown on the top rail as an uneven reveal. I discussed it with the HO and showed them the two options. The chose away from the ceiling so the rail would have a constant reveal. I actually like the shadow effect it has.

The crown above the door had a 1 3/4" space from the ceiling while the cabinet to the right of it, above the microwave space had a 7/8" space. Too much of a variation to make look proper. I chose a distance from the ceiling to minimize the variations. I didn't realize how far out the ceiling really was until I went over that door.

Because of the way I did it, using a laser to find the straight point between the crowns on the cabinets to find a line on the wall to connect them, I expected the crown to be at a slight angle (the floors are as bad as the ceiling), but when I put a level on them the crown was just about perfectly level. So it just shows me how far out the ceiling really is and to prove to me we made the correct choice to keep the crown off the ceiling.

Plus the walls were worse than the ceiling and walls combined. This whole install was a disaster. It looks perfect, but the amount of extra work that I had to put into it to get it to look this way was ridiculous. Some of the cabinets had 1 1/4" scribes on them. Most of them had 1/2" scribes and it wasn't enough on some of them.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

wooddude9 said:


> Just a thought for your crown being down from ceiling.Did you think about putting a rope lite inside the space. It kinda makes it justify the crown being low and really adds a nice accent. I have done this many times. Otherwise looks great.


Thought about it, but it is not my decision. It would be the clients decision. The shadow effect looks nice with or without the rope lighting.





Just remember guys, this is my business and I always have to make decisions based on price and quality. The correct decision would have been redo all the walls and ceiling so they were flat and true. Not the abomination that I had to deal with. 

If this was my own house I would have ripped it down to the studs and everything would have been shimmed out to perfection. The client ripped everything down to the studs and then chose the cheapest sheetrocker and this guy put shims in the walls to ger around pipes in the walls that created large heaves and bubbles in the wall that I really didn't notice until the install was in process. Walls are suppose to be flat and within 1/4". These walls were nothing of the sort. The average installer would have walked away from this and a normal HO couldn't h ave pulled it off at all.:no:


----------



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

If you couldn't make the crown work tight to the cieling, how did you get it to have the same space from the cieling to the top of the crown
Not trying to upset you, just trying to learn.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It is not the same distance from the ceiling. It varies considerable. The pics just don't show it well.

In the third picture the cabinet to the right of the door, the molding nearest to the door is about 3/4" from the ceiling, on the right of the same cabinet it is about 1 1/4" and over the door it is about 1 3/4" from the ceiling. A large variation. I chose the space above the cabinet because it minimized the noticabliity of the variations. I had to choose the lesser of two evils. No option was good, but I had to choose.

Now I'm really upset :furious::furious::furious:





:laughing:


----------



## streamer71 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks Good Leo, I have had to deal with similar jobs before. We have all heard the term poop on a white horse Sometimes homeowners do not have the funds to make it a perfect world for our install and opt for the white horse on the poop. Very nice work Leo I can see with what you were fitting up to you did what was needed. Robert


----------

